
Thunderbolt 3 dock plus 2020 MacBook equals crash - zdw
http://rachelbythebay.com/w/2020/09/14/crash/
======
vii
The power of the Apple brand is so extreme that the fact that many users
experience near weekly or daily crashes from this bug (or series of bugs) does
not convince them to buy other machines.

The CalDigit TS3 dock is pretty solid for me on Linux, though sometimes it
doesn't power on the DisplayPorts and the dock itself needs to be reset. I
have a smart plug to do that.

However - given the high performance and deep system integration
(PCI,USB,video) that Thunderbolt provides it's fairly extraordinary that
hotplug works at all!

